# Geophagus fans anywhere



## puopolo (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey friends, new to the sight and am wondering if anyone here has a thing for geophgus.

I keep Geophagus altifrons myself and would love to hear some feedback on others experience with these fish. 

I have 8 unsexed 5-6 inch altifrons in a 135 gallon set up.

would love to hear for you if you keep geo's!!


----------

